
MeetCute – Play matchmaker, earn rewards - ilmatic
https://www.meetcute.io
======
georgeoliver
A good idea for a dating app for once! It sounds like this is different from
the apps that use existing friend circles that you make matches from?

You're awarding prizes for top matchmaker every day? I think people will be
motivated enough by the leaderboard.

~~~
ilmatic
Thanks for the feedback! We are awarding prizes for the top matchmakers.
Hoping that the leaderboard and fun factor will be enough motivation, but we
thought it would be awesome if we could find a way to contribute to our users'
dating life offline as well!

------
dang
An email signup can't be a Show HN. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
tomjen3
How are you going to get the critical mass that makes a dating site worth
using? Thats your number one problem and you need to solve that before
thinking up things like matching.

~~~
ilmatic
You hit the nail on the head. Right now our approach is focusing on a very
small number of geos where we can pound the pavement and do some guerrilla
marketing to get that critical mass for that specific region. As we grow we'll
be expanding to more markets with the same approach.

------
ossifrage
Love the idea of having users play matchmaker.

